# Is Ford Expedition decent?



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Let's face it, it is an F-150, right? So it should be decent. Ford is not crap like GM. Can you expect 250,000 trouble-free miles from it? I need suggestions for a friend who does Uber in NYC. He is getting rid of his Yukon XL and wants a replacement. His Yukon didn't make life so easy for him.
Honest and sincere replies, thank you!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm suggesting to him the Lincoln Navigator, because it is Ford too.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

We're still in shock that the word "Toyota" did not appear in your thread.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Dude: Honda Pilot


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Safar said:


> Let's face it, it is an F-150, right? So it should be decent. Ford is not crap like GM. Can you expect 250,000 trouble-free miles from it? I need suggestions for a friend who does Uber in NYC. He is getting rid of his Yukon XL and wants a replacement. His Yukon didn't make life so easy for him.
> Honest and sincere replies, thank you!


Not an F-150 . Not even close .More like an Acadia or Terrain. Much less power than the Yukon.
Not rocket science. If you want to do UBER BLACK , you buy a Suburban. Upscale clientele , Escalade, Navigator or Yukon Denali.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Dude: Honda Pilot


Honda Odyssey. Minivans are the penultimate XL vehicles. There’s no room in ANY 3 row SUV, unless you go Navigator, YukonXL etc….


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Honda Odyssey. Minivans are the penultimate XL vehicles. There’s no room in ANY 3 row SUV, unless you go Navigator, YukonXL etc….


Penultimate? Doesn't that mean second to last? I get what you mean though. I just don't like minivans... not my style. I drive a sedan myself but if I wanted to do XL I would drive my wife's Pilot. Awesome ride.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Honda Odyssey. Minivans are the penultimate XL vehicles. There’s no room in ANY 3 row SUV, unless you go Navigator, YukonXL etc….


In all fairness though it does make more sense to drive an Odyssey for rideshare, but I'm not doing it. I just don't like them. But they definitely make sense for the application.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Minivans are the penultimate XL vehicles.


idk, if I'm a pax going to the airport and request an XL service I'm so not asking for a minivan. sheesh.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I, and the person who is buying the Expedition, are perfectly aware of how to use the Expedition to make money. It is going to be used in New York City. That was not my question, my question was how durable Expeditions are. Are they as good as F-150s? Because what I have read is that they share the same powertrain and body.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> I, and the person who is buying the Expedition, are perfectly aware of how to use the Expedition to make money. It is going to be used in New York City. That was not my question, my question was how durable Expeditions are. Are they as good as F-150s? Because what I have read is that they share the same powertrain and body.


The simple answer to your easy question is, yes.
Light duty Ford trucks are very good. There are others, but the Ford F150/Expedition is a realizable truck. The weak spot on Ford trucks is electrical. Dash board lights, switches. Power windows, etc. They break at about 150k miles. Easy fixes though, but annoying.

My wife drives her 2010 Expedition. We bought it new and have had NO problems with it and it's at 120k. I own a 2012 F250 with a 6.4L diesel engine. At nearly 200k hard miles, I have had NO problems with it except a starter. 
I change oil (synthetic) religiously.

Semi-awful fuel mileage on the Expedition ... but, it's not a light vehicle.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> The simple answer to your easy question is, yes.
> Light duty Ford trucks are very good. There are others, but the Ford F150/Expedition is a realizable truck. The weak spot on Ford trucks is electrical. Dash board lights, switches. Power windows, etc. They break at about 150k miles. Easy fixes though, but annoying.
> 
> My wife drives her 2010 Expedition. We bought it new and have had NO problems with it and it's at 120k. I own a 2012 F250 with a 6.4L diesel engine. At nearly 200k hard miles, I have had NO problems with it except a starter.
> ...


 Thanks, we just cannot accept GM products, Ford is much better, so I think he will go for an Expedition or Navigator


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> Thanks, we just cannot accept GM products, Ford is much better, so I think he will go for an Expedition or Navigator


I dig it.
I'm the same way.
I'd take a GM if it was A GIFT.
Otherwise ... naw.

And a Chrysler? Yea, I wouldn't take it as a gift.
Nope.

Toyota trucks are very good. Nissan trucks are good (Armada, Titan), but you're not gonna go wrong with a Ford light duty truck.
IMHO


.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I dig it.
> I'm the same way.
> I'd take a GM if it was A GIFT.
> Otherwise ... naw.
> ...


Though, you need to realize that your old Expedition comes with a V8, not with a turbocharged V6, so that's another problem with these modern vehicles.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

But he has got no choice, I will just tell him to be conservative when it comes to driving, just be careful, and squeeze the maximum life out of the thing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> Though, you need to realize that your old Expedition comes with a V8, not with a turbocharged V6, so that's another problem with these modern vehicles.


Can you get a v8?
it's not an option?

i don't like underpowered large vehicles.
They wear out too fast.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Can you get a v8?
> it's not an option?
> 
> i don't like underpowered large vehicles.
> They wear out too fast.


 That's a good point, let me do research into that.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Safar said:


> Thanks, we just cannot accept GM products, Ford is much better, so I think he will go for an Expedition or Navigator


I get your preference , but it is just that .
Ask yourself , why are they 10 Suburbans per each Expedition on rideshare service ? They are unbeatable . GM truck are much more soft ride than Ford . Just look at the big events or airports . Same when the Town Cars . No other car can beat them as a livery sedan .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Safar said:


> Let's face it, it is an F-150, right? So it should be decent. Ford is not crap like GM. Can you expect 250,000 trouble-free miles from it? I need suggestions for a friend who does Uber in NYC. He is getting rid of his Yukon XL and wants a replacement. His Yukon didn't make life so easy for him.
> Honest and sincere replies, thank you!


Are tires mounted on the vehicle?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

If the V8 is that old 6.4 L from the Raptor, then it's going to be a gas-guzzling monster.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My buddy a private black car driver, loves the ford 2 years ago his cost 72k. 
His old one lasted 340,000 . 40k over the pa allowed miles


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Are tires mounted on the vehicle?


Yes, it is a truck.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> I get your preference , but it is just that .
> Ask yourself , why are they 10 Suburbans per each Expedition on rideshare service ? They are unbeatable . GM truck are much more soft ride than Ford . Just look at the big events or airports . Same when the Town Cars . No other car can beat them as a livery sedan .


Suburban cannot do Lux Black SUV.
Correction, it can. But I think he will have issues with a Limo company that will object to a Suburban. They want Escalades and Navigators(It is a Ford).


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont know about that Ford verses Lincoln crap. 2 super bowls ago in Miami. My buddy drove k.c chiefs front office. Coach etc for 1 week. Over 10k $$
Why he brought a ford over Lincoln. I dont know 
He is private and does some subs. To limo companies. In pa .nj. nyc.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I dont know about that Ford verses Lincoln crap. 2 super bowls ago in Miami. My buddy drove k.c chiefs front office. Coach etc for 1 week. Over 10k $$
> Why he brought a ford over Lincoln. I dont know
> He is private and does some subs. To limo companies. In pa .nj. nyc.


 Lincoln is just a fancy Ford. And the price difference so little between expedition and Navigator, I think he should just go ahead with the Navigator then


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well he has so many customers. Law firms. It's not just the car. It's the money he makes. He makes the same. With ford or Lincoln. This is not uber crap.
You should have seen the pictures with sal pal and k.c ownership. 
My best paying customers for my platform. He got me.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Well he has so many customers. Law firms. It's not just the car. It's the money he makes. He makes the same. With ford or Lincoln. This is not uber crap.
> You should have seen the pictures with sal pal and k.c ownership.
> My best paying customers for my platform. He got me.


 Yes but when you invest, you should invest in something that will give you many options, and that unfortunately includes Uber and Lyft.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Toyota crazy driver. A well respected limo personal driver with all the states requirements. And so many customers he gives the overflow to others.WTF does he need lyft and uber for. You got toyota on the brain. You cannot be taught anything. This is why I dont post my #s and info. Guys like you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> In all fairness though it does make more sense to drive an Odyssey for rideshare, but I'm not doing it. I just don't like them. But they definitely make sense for the application.


I got a dodge grand caravan last year, best decision I've made in this game. Picked it up for 5k, runs like a champ and I get paid same as the fancy minivans. I don't have to worry annoy or baby it, someone hurls, get lots of pictures then open up both sides, house it down and leave the heater in it overnight. No auto doors to break and pax are just happy to get picked up. Never thought I was a minivan person but it's working for me. Even with the gas guzzling I'm at about 33 cents a mile if I throw it away after I've put 100k on it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Toyota crazy driver. A well respected limo personal driver with all the states requirements. And so many customers he gives the overflow to others.WTF does he need lyft and uber for. You got toyota on the brain. You cannot be taught anything. This is why I dont post my #s and info. Guys like you


Dude, relax! I have more friends doing Limo than you have teeth in your mouth, I assume your teeth are fine. We are not discussing earnings here. We don't need your bobby boy advice for that. So just chill, cute bobby! This thread is about new Expedition/Navigator durability.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

@Amos69 Well, you did not introduce your little brother Bobby to us.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I lost you at landcruiser.
I did black suv. I know alot of drivers 7 years 21k uber only rides


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I lost you at landcruiser.
> I did black suv. I know alot of drivers 7 years 21k uber only rides


Relax cute Bobby, Land Cruiser is not a limousine, it is an overlander


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I lost you at landcruiser.
> I did black suv. I know alot of drivers 7 years 21k uber only rides


I have 22k Uber/Lyft rides. Just so you know!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> @Amos69 Well, you did not introduce your little brother Bobby to us.


Just Straight up Googled "little brother Bobby"













You should now be worried.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> I have 22k Uber/Lyft rides. Just so you know!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I only have about 3k lyft rides


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I only have about 3k lyft rides


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I only have about 3k lyft rides


You're contradicting your point, take your medicines and go to sleep now, Bobby!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I only have about 3k lyft rides


 By the way, looks like I may have more ghost rides than your entire career rides. PM me for the definition of a ghost ride 😉


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> Not an F-150 . Not even close .More like an Acadia or Terrain. Much less power than the Yukon.


Are you confusing Explorer & Expedition? Because everything you wrote above is untrue.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Syn said:


> Are you confusing Explorer & Expedition? Because everything you wrote above is untrue.





Syn said:


> Are you confusing Explorer & Expedition? Because everything you wrote above is untrue.


Yes you are right, I was referring to an Explorer. Just noticed. F150 and Expedition has the same power train.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

you lost me at domestic brand. sorry to say the quality of our automotive industry is a shell of its former self. I buy japanese. honda and toyota are essentially bullet proof.. why bother with another potential problem. let's face it detroit sold us out long ago.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> you lost me at domestic brand. sorry to say the quality of our automotive industry is a shell of its former self. I buy japanese. honda and toyota are essentially bullet proof.. why bother with another potential problem. let's face it detroit sold us out long ago.


FACTS. I love my country, but we don't make the best cars...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> I buy japanese. honda and toyota are essentially bullet proof.. why bother with another potential problem. let's face it detroit sold us out long ago.


Toyota is bulletproof. Honda is not. Honda is kinda hit or miss. I know a lot of people who love them and who drove them for many miles with no issues, but I also know a lot of people too who had to replace transmissions before 100k miles and who are reporting many electrical gremlins (including my own brother on his 2018 CR-V).


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> FACTS. I love my country, but we don't make the best cars...


we used to , until the ceo's figured out a way to make 300 times the workers do. capitalism can be brutal.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Syn said:


> Toyota is bulletproof. Honda is not. Honda is kinda hit or miss. I know a lot of people who love them and who drove them for many miles with no issues, but I also know a lot of people too who had to replace transmissions before 100k miles and who are reporting many electrical gremlins (including my own brother on his 2018 CR-V).


i think it depends on the engine, at least nowadays. I prefer toyota my camry is a soldier. I have made 20 times what i paid for it...no complaints. as i near the end of this cars life cycle i will be getting another camry. maybe like a 2018 or 19. but im gonna run this car until it becomes financially prohibitive to repair.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> we used to , until the ceo's figured out a way to make 300 times the workers do. capitalism can be brutal.


The statement about CEO and capitalism is correct. However "we used to" - I don't think we have EVER made the best cars. Just my opinion . #Honda


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> The statement about CEO and capitalism is correct. However "we used to" - I don't think we have EVER made the best cars. Just my opinion . #Honda


well lets put it this way,whatever level of expertise we once had was shipped off to some low wage country long ago. i think american cars were known more for muscle. but cadillacs for instance used to be coveted. and i mean hey the styling is nice on the new ones but the reliablity factor compared to say lexus is no contest today. when i was growing up my dad always bought cadillac,when lexus came on the scene he never looked back.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> FACTS. I love my country, but we don't make the best cars...


But US make the best trucks


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> But US make the best trucks


That would surprise me, but I don't drive trucks so I can't really say from personal experience.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> If the V8 is that old 6.4 L from the Raptor, then it's going to be a gas-guzzling monster.


I think you can still get the 351 V8 gas engine in the F150 platform. It might be the 302 though - which is a great engine too. As high school kids we used to bore out a 289 to make a 302. Now Detroit does it for us.
Sometimes a small engine in a heavy vehicle is a gas guzzler because you gotta keep your foot in it to get it to move - and that wears the engine out faster too.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Safar said:


> Let's face it, it is an F-150, right? So it should be decent. Ford is not crap like GM. Can you expect 250,000 trouble-free miles from it? I need suggestions for a friend who does Uber in NYC. He is getting rid of his Yukon XL and wants a replacement. His Yukon didn't make life so easy for him.
> Honest and sincere replies, thank you!


*NO. American vehicle.*


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I think you can still get the 351 V8 gas engine in the F150 platform. It might be the 302 though - which is a great engine too. As high school kids we used to bore out a 289 to make a 302. Now Detroit does it for us.
> Sometimes a small engine in a heavy vehicle is a gas guzzler because you gotta keep your foot in it to get it to move - and that wears the engine out faster too.


F-150 has a 5.0, but its not the original Ford's small block 302 - its a new Coyote 5.0. Original 302 wasn't even a real 5.0, it was a 4.9 but Ford advertised it as a 5.0 in order to avoid confusion with 4.9-liter I6. 

Expedition never had either as an option, only Triton 4.6 and 5.4. They switched to 3.5 EcoBoost (twin-turbo) only in 2015.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> Not an F-150 . Not even close .More like an Acadia or Terrain. Much less power than the Yukon.
> Not rocket science. If you want to do UBER BLACK , you buy a Suburban. Upscale clientele , Escalade, Navigator or Yukon Denali.


Yep. Celebrity clients might suffer flash backs in a Ford. Flash back to the night they tried on steel bracelets, learned to make fingerprints, and discovered “Bubba’s” come in all flavors at County lock up.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> you lost me at domestic brand. sorry to say the quality of our automotive industry is a shell of its former self. I buy japanese. honda and toyota are essentially bullet proof.. why bother with another potential problem. let's face it detroit sold us out long ago.


I love Japanese too, but unfortunately you won't find a gigantic long wheeled SUV that the Japanese make. Toyota Sequoia and Lexus LX570 are much shorter than the Suburban and Expedition. Lexus LX570 is even shorter than the Sequoia.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ford used to make a gigantic SUV that was even longer than the Suburban, I cannot recall the name right now.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Safar said:


> I love Japanese too, but unfortunately you won't find a gigantic long wheeled SUV that the Japanese make. Toyota Sequoia and Lexus LX570 are much shorter than the Suburban and Expedition. Lexus LX570 is even shorter than the Sequoia.


Why do you want the biggest possible SUV? Personally I would go for the nice but affordable option that meets the requirements for XL. Buying the biggest and probably most gas hogging car, doesn't increase your earnings, but it surely will increase your expenses.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Why do you want the biggest possible SUV? Personally I would go for the nice but affordable option that meets the requirements for XL. Buying the biggest and probably most gas hogging car, doesn't increase your earnings, but it surely will increase your expenses.


it is not about XL, it is about limo rides
limousine companies want them, Toyota Sequoia is not acceptable.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Limousine companies in New York City have a lot of attitude, and it is worth it to keep them happy.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> Ford used to make a gigantic SUV that was even longer than the Suburban, I cannot recall the name right now.


Excursion was about 5-6” longer than Suburban and a couple of inches taller.

And personally, if I was to order a chauffeured limo, I’d be pissed if I’d have to sit in a Navigator, but maybe that’s just me. Escalade is where it’s at.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Safar said:


> it is not about XL, it is about limo rides
> limousine companies want them, Toyota Sequoia is not acceptable.


oh my bad, I thought you were going to drive it for Uber... for limo, I guess, get whatever qualifies for limo. I don't know anything about that.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Excursion was about 5-6” longer than Suburban and a couple of inches taller.
> 
> And personally, if I was to order a chauffeured limo, I’d be pissed if I’d have to sit in a Navigator, but maybe that’s just me. Escalade is where it’s at.


The new Navigator is good.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> oh my bad, I thought you were going to drive it for Uber... for limo, I guess, get whatever qualifies for limo. I don't know anything about that.


50% Uber/Lyft, 50% Limo companies in NYC.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Im no limo driver and I dont know New York and I sure dont know what New York limo customers expect but I do own a 2011 Ford Explorer. which has the same engine that's in the Expeditions. and Navigators. Those engines are near bullet proof, There are 312000 miles on mine, and it shows no sign of trouble. Id love an Expedition, but the Explorer wont die


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Im no limo driver and I dont know New York and I sure dont know what New York limo customers expect but I do own a 2011 Ford Explorer. which has the same engine that's in the Expeditions. and Navigators. Those engines are near bullet proof, There are 312000 miles on mine, and it shows no sign of trouble. Id love an Expedition, but the Explorer wont die


you are lucky, you have a straight six or a straight-eight engine, the new ones are turbocharged V6.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Straight eight engine?  Straight eights went bye-bye in the early 50s and Ford never even used one. Pretty sure even the Ford straight six went out the door in the late 90s.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Straight eight engine?  Straight eights went bye-bye in the early 50s and Ford never even used one. Pretty sure even the Ford straight six went out the door in the late 90s.


Some people call V6s and V8s like that still. It feels good. The non turbocharged ones.
@oldfart's Explorer may even be body on frame unlike the stupid new ones.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Safar said:


> you are lucky, you have a straight six or a straight-eight engine, the new ones are turbocharged V6.


No it’s the same v6 but naturally aspirated The new ones as you say are turbocharged

and not altogether lucky. The transversely mounted engines have an internal water pump, which if(when) it fails can dump water into the oil.and which can cause sudden engine failure The navigators, expeditions and F-150 have an external water pump so no water pump problem

I did a preemptive replacement of the water pump ($2200).


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Safar said:


> Suburban cannot do Lux Black SUV.
> Correction, it can. But I think he will have issues with a Limo company that will object to a Suburban. They want Escalades and Navigators(It is a Ford).


So,

Tires are required on Black qualified vehicles?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Tires are required on Black qualified vehicles?


 What do you mean by tires?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Tyres


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Safar said:


> What do you mean by tires?


Those black circular thingys that touch the asphalt.

Seems you are posting way too much regarding gas guzzling vehicles on a forum where fuel efficiency is a major component of profitability.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Case closed, he bought a spanking new Navigator today 😅 Man, dude has some heart. That kind of loan is kind of scary 😬😱
But he is in the Big Apple. I'm gonna drag his ass to the most expensive restaurant in Manhattan, come January! 😋


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Safar said:


> Case closed, he bought a spanking new Navigator today 😅 Man, dude has some heart. That kind of loan is kind of scary 😬😱
> But he is in the Big Apple. I'm gonna drag his ass to the most expensive restaurant in Manhattan, come January! 😋


So,

Tyres were included?

Sounds like a win win.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Those black circular thingys that touch the asphalt.
> 
> Seems you are posting way too much regarding gas guzzling vehicles on a forum where fuel efficiency is a major component of profitability.


Fuel expense is minor. 
There are two ways to increase profit in any business !) cut costs 2) increase income. While both sides of the equation are important and one often is dependent on the other. There is a limit to how much you can cut costs, but there is no limit on how high income can go. So to make any real money,, keep your costs undrt control. sure. , but the payoff will be better if you focus mor of your attention your attention on increasing income

regarding fuel cost.. At $3/gal my wifes Honda Hybrid (at 40 mpg) costs her 7.5 cents per mile, My Explorer, (with the same engine as the Navigator) gets 20 mpg:, so 15 cents a mile...so twice as expensive for me to drive

if we assume an income of $1 a mile for the sedan and $1.5 a mile for the SUV and 50% dead miles, , a ride from my town to the nearest international airport (20 miles ) will cost my wife $3 for gas and will cost me $6, but I can charge $1.5/mile for the 20 mile trip in the SUV ($30) but only $1/mile in the sedan or ($20)
So with the SUV I net $24 and in the sedan $17, 
Cut fuel cost to zero in the sedan, and I still do better with the SUV

I have no idea what limo rates are in Manhatten, but I dont think it matters when it comes to fuel efficiency.. Im betting that there are very few calls for a fuel efficient vehicle vs the Navigator


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

oldfart said:


> No it’s the same v6 but naturally aspirated The new ones as you say are turbocharged
> 
> and not altogether lucky. The transversely mounted engines have an internal water pump, which if(when) it fails can dump water into the oil.and which can cause sudden engine failure The navigators, expeditions and F-150 have an external water pump so no water pump problem
> 
> I did a preemptive replacement of the water pump ($2200).


For $2200 it might've cheaper just to buy a newish used engine lol


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Some people call V6s and V8s like that still. It feels good.


Unless they own a BMW - no they don't.

Google is (still) your friend ... and free.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> Some people call V6s and V8s like that still.


Really? Wow... Guess I don't deal with those kind of people, then. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Safar said:


> Ford used to make a gigantic SUV that was even longer than the Suburban, I cannot recall the name right now.


Ford Excursion


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Im no limo driver and I dont know New York and I sure dont know what New York limo customers expect but I do own a 2011 Ford Explorer. which has the same engine that's in the Expeditions. and Navigators. Those engines are near bullet proof, There are 312000 miles on mine, and it shows no sign of trouble. Id love an Expedition, but the Explorer wont die


After transmission problems with 2 expeditions I upgraded to a Nissan Altima and 3 transmissions.

I get to buy more transmissions with a Nissan.

Nissan should file for a Covid treatment patent. They are great at killing transmissions.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Safar said:


> Some people call V6s and V8s like that still. It feels good. The non turbocharged ones.
> @oldfart's Explorer may even be body on frame unlike the stupid new ones.


. No its not..body on frame. 2011 was the first year for the unibody Explorers


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> . No its not..body on frame. 2011 was the first year for the unibody Explorers


 I loved the old Explorers and Jeep Cherokees. There were boxy body on frames. Now you look at them, they look minivans, $50,000-$65,000 minivans.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Syn said:


> For $2200 it might've cheaper just to buy a newish used engine lol


Maybe, .

Would a, Could a, Should a

I considered a number of things, and waiting for it to fail then buying a new engine (or used one) was one of them, In the end I decided to spend the money and get it done on my schedule. All I can do is live with my decision, and hope it turns out to have been a good one


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Safar said:


> I loved the old Explorers and Jeep Cherokees. There were boxy body on frames. Now you look at them, they look minivans, $50,000-$65,000 minivans.


 I had a 95 explorer , gave it up at 250.000 miles...bad decision


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I had a 95 explorer , gave it up at 250.000 miles...bad decision
> 
> 
> View attachment 608747


one day I want to be old and I want to be talkin about my 2021 Toyota 4Runner with 800,000 miles on it


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I loved the old Explorers and Jeep Cherokees. There were boxy body on frames. Now you look at them, they look minivans, $50,000-$65,000 minivans.


Grand Cherokee was never body on frame. It was unibody since day 1.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

My honest reply is that ford vehicles are the best and you should personally beg your friend on the pain of your dishonorable death that the best thing he can do is buy the most expensive version, the Hennessey 6x6 raptor to make his customers feel special so they can rate him best.

Why anyone would go into debt for a fly by night service like Uber is beyond thunderdome level of ******.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Diamond , i had 4 altima's in a row 3 used 1 new, the last was a great car to me. but at 82k and warrantee. ending in oct. and headlights needing replaced. i got a great offer of $11.500 and leased my wife a new suv...
drive my 19 van and highlander . both suv gas ..
i was not paying $XXXX.00 for a cvt..no way. before the car shortage . this car was worth 8k on its best day


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

circuitsports said:


> My honest reply is that ford vehicles are the best and you should personally beg your friend on the pain of your dishonorable death that the best thing he can do is buy the most expensive version, the Hennessey 6x6 raptor to make his customers feel special so they can rate him best.
> 
> Why anyone would go into debt for a fly by night service like Uber is beyond thunderdome level of ****.


The problem is you sound like you live in Banana Republic. He lives in NYC. No investment is too big in NYC. He will print $$$$$ as he did with his Yukon XL. $100,000 in 6 months baby. He does Limo too, darling!

Also, don't be jealous! 😉


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Hahahahaha you must not be able to read, the infrastructure bill ends Uber in NYC.

He won't be doing anything with most of the roads closed to traffic and only the metro and taxi union licensed to operate jack shit.

If you think 100k before costs in NYC is something to brag about, bruh.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I think you can still get the 351 V8 gas engine in the F150 platform. It might be the 302 though - which is a great engine too. As high school kids we used to bore out a 289 to make a 302. Now Detroit does it for us.
> Sometimes a small engine in a heavy vehicle is a gas guzzler because you gotta keep your foot in it to get it to move - and that wears the engine out faster too.


I've owned/own probably a couple dozen trucks over the years.

My 2001 Ford Stepside Crewcab 4X4 Lariat (which I got as a consolation prize when I was laid off) had the 5.4L Triton engine in it and was definitely underpowered.

Similar to this one.









It got around 5 MPG but since gas was free, didn't matter much.

My 1990s Dodge truck also 4X4 had a V-10 (8.0L) in it.

Similar to this one.









It had great power and got just under 20 MPG.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

observer said:


> My 1990s Dodge truck also 4X4 had a V-10 in it.
> 
> Similar to this one.
> View attachment 609016
> ...


Yeah, that V10 was the beast. Co-developed with Lamborghini I believe, which was owned by Chrysler at that time. 

It was also a basis for Viper's engine.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syn said:


> Yeah, that V10 was the beast. Co-developed with Lamborghini I believe, which was owned by Chrysler at that time.
> 
> It was also a basis for Viper's engine.


After driving the Lariat, I was surprised at the gas mileage of the Dodge.

Both trucks were very heavy but the Dodge got up to speed quicker and maintained speed easier.

The Lariat was my company vehicle in Socal and I also drove a pair of Camrys in Norcal (among a half dozen other vehicles). One Camry was the 4 cylinder, the other had a V6. Again the performance difference was noticeable. The V6 got maybe a mile or two per gallon less but made up for it with better performance.

I paid 40 bux for the V6 at the time and it lasted well over 5 years then I lost track of it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

circuitsports said:


> My honest reply is that ford vehicles are the best and you should personally beg your friend on the pain of your dishonorable death that the best thing he can do is buy the most expensive version, the Hennessey 6x6 raptor to make his customers feel special so they can rate him best.
> 
> Why anyone would go into debt for a fly by night service like Uber is beyond thunderdome level of ****.


I don’t know much about NYC but I understand black car drivers dont leave the garage for less than $90.

And Black car services in Manhatten arent fly by night companies


----------

